# Problem installing Windows7,8,10 on ASUS 970 pro gaming/aura



## olofshaizer (Nov 29, 2016)

When i try to boot up the instalation from my USB i always get a blue screen saying that there is some problem such as 0x0000007E or 0x0000001A or 0x00000050 can u please help me because i am stuck and i don't know what to do. thanks.

Specs:
ASUS 970 pro gaming/aura
Nvidia GeForce GTX 960
2x4 GB ram Corsair
320 GB SATA HDD
500 W PSU


----------



## crjdriver (Jan 2, 2001)

You need to be more precise in posting your specs; post the exact parts. There are a LOT of 500W pw supplies; some good quality and some junk.
Next have you checked your temps and voltages? If not, do so. The info is available in the bios. Read your motherboard manual for exact instructions in accessing temps and voltages. Post the following; cpu temp, system temp, 12V, 5V, and 3.3V values.

Next have you tested the ram and hard drive? Again if you have not, do so. Test the ram with memtest; test the hard drive with the drive mfg's diagnostic. Both of these can run from bootable media so no need for an operating system to be installed.
Note to check the hard disk, you are going to need the dos or boot version of the diagnostic; not the windows version.

It makes no sense to keep trying to install the operating system until you make sure the hardware is working correctly.


----------



## flavallee (May 12, 2002)

> Problem installing Windows7,8,10 on ASUS 970 pro gaming/aura
> 
> When i try to boot up the instalation from my USB i always get a blue screen saying that there is some problem


We don't know where you obtained Windows 7/8/10 from, or if you created an undamaged/uncorrupted bootable USB thumb drive, it's my guess that's the root of your problem.

---------------------------------------------------------------


----------

